# looking for ambient music with crow sounds in it



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey everyone,
I`m looking for some ambient music with crows in it for my corn field( Field of Screams) yard haunt. If anyone knows where to get this or where I might be able to make something like this , please leave a post.
Thanks for your help
ssflipo13


----------



## Halloween Night (Oct 13, 2009)

*Same here, i'ed be most grateful for a link or direction to some*


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is a sound fx file that I have of crows.
4shared.com - music and mp3 sharing - download crowcall[1].wav

What type of ambiant music are yall looking for to go with it? If you give me some idea of what you like I may be able to put something together for you.


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

I like the crows ty. and thanks for the offer to try and put something together for me. Well now that you asked , I was looking for something like Jason Snell - Frantic Hiding.I found this artist on pumpkinrots now playing section . This artist did the sound track for the new movie Plasterhead. The music they use for the trailer is a good type of sound I`m looking for . With some crows cawing and maybe with a little echo on the crows. I know its a lot but I`ll really take anything you can do. Thanks again.


----------



## buckaneerdude (Sep 12, 2008)

Try this spot. They have lots of free sounds. I got crows, wolves, owls, thunder & lightning, wind and footsteps sounds for our soundrtack.

freesound :: home page


----------



## The Archivist (Apr 7, 2010)

I like going to hedstorms. I don't have an site address on me right now, I'm at the library. Just do a google search for hedstorms and it'll probably come up.


----------



## jimmy fish (Mar 22, 2010)

poisonprops.com has an entire crow cd, you then could mix that over music. Everything I have heard from poisonprops makes your hair stand on end. Adam is a great guy and his stuff rocks.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

I like the high quality sounds from PoisonProps.com. I bought two CD's from them last year - Adam is a great guy, great customer service, and fast shipping. His web site has a large selection different tracks, effects, and sounds.

Edit: Dang - how did I not see the post above me saying...basically...the same thing?!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Contact Hauntcast, he does sound recordings for people


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is the mix of the children of the corn theme + the crow caws just incase you didnt get the e-mail or for anyone else that may want it.

http://www.4shared.com/audio/33c577d7/Children_Of_Corn_Theme__Crows.html


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

If you have the ability to edit or sample tracks, I would suggest Pink Floyd's "Echoes" from their "Meddle" album. There's a part of the song in the middle (from 11:23 to 14:39)where all you hear is a really, really spooky sounding background noise, some sort of unknown birds or creatures calling back and forth, and distant crow calls. Sample from about 14:10 to about 14:39 If you want just the background noise and the crow calls without the other calls.
IMHO, this soundbite is the ultimate ambient background noise any haunt could have.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> If you have the ability to edit or sample tracks, I would suggest Pink Floyd's "Echoes" from their "Meddle" album. There's a part of the song in the middle (from 11:23 to 14:39)where all you hear is a really, really spooky sounding background noise, some sort of unknown birds or creatures calling back and forth, and distant crow calls. Sample from about 14:10 to about 14:39 If you want just the background noise and the crow calls without the other calls.
> IMHO, this soundbite is the ultimate ambient background noise any haunt could have.


That was freaky!!! I like Pink Floyd, but I'd never heard that before...

Here's another good ambient/eerie audio file:

"Chaos Reigns (music from the film _Antichrist_)"

Also, I worked in a cornfield-themed maze at Knott's, and this was the background music that was used:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Xn5CuTxrSI

Hope I helped!


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

Here is a CD I really like...its pretty great! Has crows in it and everything.

http://www.gore-galore.com/hauntmusic.php

SOUNDS OF GORE VOL 5 - Item HM829, you can even listen to a sample on that page. It works great for my graveyard.


----------

